# My Greetings



## trudy (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have never into any beauty forum so, I'm excited when I joined here. I stop putting make-up years ago when I had an allergy in my face. I'm not sure if it was because on face powder or blush on but definitely not on food that I ate. I'm hoping this forum will help me to know which brand is good for sensitive skin.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 24, 2017)

"Sensitive skin" is a pretty broad spectrum. What exactly happened when you used the blush and face powder you did (please be specific), and do you remember which blush and/or face powder you used at the time?


----------



## yassine (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

I also get some allergy when i use make up. huhuhu


----------



## briannafreeman (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forums. I'm so sorry about what happened to you. I hope you find the solution soon. I'm sure this forum will be able to help you.


----------

